

Placemeter Raises a $6M Series A - dfine
http://blog.placemeter.com/2014/09/18/placemeter-raises-a-series-a/

======
rnovetsky
Yay Placemeter! I know DFine and that makes me feel cool

------
GFischer
Sounds like a pretty interesting service, good luck !

~~~
dfine
Thanks!

------
aalif
Well deserved! Looking forward to what's next!

------
alexandrewinter
Really excited to get Placemeter to the next stage!

------
jeff4k
Excited to see this type of stuff in our future!!

~~~
dfine
thanks, Jeff!

------
rmcdougall
Excellent job guys! Keep up the good work!

------
aarr
Awesome! Excited to see what's next

------
myleskiwi
Congrats guys! Really enjoy working with you.

------
nayeem13
Congrats to a great team over at Placemeter!

------
jobicny
Best project I've seen in years.

------
charlesruelle
Awesome, congrats!

------
maryliu1010
Awesome!! Looking forward to this.

------
adambao22
Way to go, keep the terrific work!

------
bkurisu
Congrats! Well deserved!

------
jimbo9
this is awesome!!! Placemeter is the company ever!!! So legit!

------
tjs44625
Exciting times ahead!!

------
aheuty
Great job! Keep it up!

------
svalleymom
Congrats! Way to go!

------
punky729
awesome...can't wait to see what happens next!

------
adambao22
Good luck tonia!

------
jebbhd
Congrats guys!

~~~
dfine
thanks!

------
elcasaMK
Way to go!!!

------
jimbo9
really smart people work here

------
ajag
Nice work

------
jimbo9
this company is LEGIT!

------
martinlg
Awesome!

------
bat
Great!!

------
bjacksona
good stuff, guys

------
tobyhervey
congrats, dudes

~~~
dfine
thanks, tobé!

------
tuanthi
Yay!!

------
johnLn
great work!

------
adrienwb
kudos guys!

------
zhs
!!!

------
taskstrike
congrats

~~~
dfine
thanks!

------
ap92
great!

